# SAP Rear Bumper



## SHowe (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a 2006 phantom black with the SAP package minus the spoiler. I was rear-ended a few weeks ago. The body shop assured me they could find another SAP rear bumper skin, and of course they cannot. The dealer of course sent them a stock rear bumper cover. Does anyone know where to find one? The insurance company is picking up the tab, and I am not settling until it is fixed back to how it was.

Please help if you have any info!

Steve


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

Wish I could help...from browsing here it seems that these pieces are as rare as unicorns...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Good Luck finding that piece.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your not the first person with SAP to get into a wreck. The only parts you can still buy OEM are the spoilers. The rest are if you can find them used. Just take the rear bumper the gave you and ask for a few $100 extra.


----------

